# ground hogs



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

have any of u,ll shoot a ground hog out of a tree yet this year? i ,ve not yet had the time to chase those little bushie tailed freinds yet. old granspa ( me )is having a rear chance at a ton of over time this year, frorm what i,m seeing from some of my road side spots ( handicap), there are no hickery nuts this year, where the ground is usually covered by [email protected]!#[email protected]!#:!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am confused by your post, yes ground hogs do climb trees I have seen several. What does that have to do with hickory nuts, which are mostly gone by now? The rest of your post I can't figure out at all.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

???????????????????????


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah, trying to figure this one out. If asking about groundhogs, as the post implies, I have shot many out of trees. If talking about squirrels, thus the hickory nut comment, not sure what this post is about. Come on Boonecreek, enlighten us .........


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

T-180 said:


> Yeah, trying to figure this one out. If asking about groundhogs, as the post implies, I have shot many out of trees. If talking about squirrels, thus the hickory nut comment, not sure what this post is about. Come on Boonecreek, enlighten us .........


most of the places i hunt have no hickery nut at all . all kinds of wall nut. that all, just asking if any of u are findind the same.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

boonecreek said:


> most of the places i hunt have no hickery nut at all . all kinds of wall nut. that all, just asking if any of u are findind the same.


Not in my yard.....I've had to pickup (5gal pail) about 50-60 gallons of hickory nuts shells off my lawn. So in NE Ohio the crop is excellent..


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I got one out of a tree the other day! My jack-russel chased one up a tree and I got him with my .22! It was pretty cool.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Lotrs of hickory nuts in central Ohio & other mast crope are pretty good too.


----------

